
It's time to end “trending” on Twitter - nreece
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/8/13/20802974/twitter-trending-epstein-conspiracy-theories
======
integrii
Typical Verge article. A lot of personal opinion poised to upset or rally the
reader.

The tending section is one of the core features of Twitter. It tells you what
is trending and being discussed the most. If it's being exploited or
manipulated, then they should work on solving that problem.

Sure it inspires craziness, but the real problem - in my opinion - the human
tendency for tribalism. Removing the feature from the current day most popular
site won't fix anything.

